# ja czytać lsmod?

## m1k0

Podczas instalacji zaleca się sprawdzenie, jakie są używane moduły za pomocą lsmod

```
livecd ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tg3                   115829  0 

broadcom                6518  0 

libphy                 13905  2 tg3,broadcom

fan                     2218  0 

ipv6                  211281  28 

```

ale jak czytać te kolumny? co znaczy USED? Użyty jak, przez co? Jak wybrać moduły jako konieczne?

No i czy ta wielka lista ma się znaleźć w  /etc/conf.d/modules?

Przerabiam kernela na wkompilowywanie modułów w jądro - chociaż te moduły co odpowiadają na sprzęt "dospawany" do kompa.

No, ale chciałbym wiedzieć jak czytać lsmod

----------

## SlashBeast

Po lewej masz moduly a po prawej informacje co ich uzywa, np. libphy jest uzywany przez tg3 i przez broadcom. Interesuje Cie tylko pierwsza kolumna.

----------

## Jacekalex

RTFM:

```
man lsmod
```

 *man lsmod wrote:*   

> LSMOD(1)                     Linux Module Support                     LSMOD(1)
> 
> NAZWA
> 
>        lsmod - wyświetla załadowne moduły
> ...

 

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## m1k0

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> man lsmod

 

próbowałem tego ale ... nie było mana na instalacyjnej dystrybucji... a lsmod --help nie uświadczysz

dzięki.

----------

## Jacekalex

To Twój pierwszy Linux w życiu?

 *man lsmod wrote:*   

> OPIS
> 
>        lsmod wyświetla informację o wszystkich załadowanych modułach.
> 
>        Informacja  podawana  jest  w  następującym  formacie:  nazwa, rozmiar,
> ...

 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## m1k0

Linux czy pierwszy? Tak na serio to tak, wcześniej męka przez Xy na Amidze  :Wink: 

A co oznacza 0 w liczbie użyć? Moduł załadowany ale nie potrzebnie, czy co?

doszukałem że listę wszystkich modułów i tych niezaładowanych dostaję od modprobe -l

Na jakiej podstawie kernel podejmuje decyzję o załadowaniu modułu?

Jeden powód to /etc/conf.d/modules. Są jakieś inne powody?

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie:

```
r8168                 183921  0 
```

 - nic aktualnie nie używa tej karty, ale karta jest na swoim miejscu - wbudowana w płytę.

```
cx88_dvb               19282  0
```

 moduł załadowany, ale właśnie leci TV analogowa, więc dvb ma wolne.

```

vboxpci                13329  0 

vboxnetadp              6868  0 

vboxnetflt             15610  0
```

 - dopisane do /etc/conf.d/modules

```
tda8290                 8438  0 
```

 związany z tunerem - aktualnie nieużywany, dlaczego sie ładuje, bladego pojęcia nie mam.

Całość u mnie:

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

xt_STEAL                1325  2 

compat_xtables          2144  1 xt_STEAL

vboxpci                13329  0 

vboxnetadp              6868  0 

vboxnetflt             15610  0 

vboxdrv               169212  3 vboxpci,vboxnetadp,vboxnetflt

nvidia              10725986  40 

cx22702                 4009  1 

cx88_dvb               19282  0 

cx88_vp3054_i2c         1752  1 cx88_dvb

videobuf_dvb            3902  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               69084  2 cx88_dvb,videobuf_dvb

tuner_simple            9964  2 

tuner_types             8193  1 tuner_simple

tda9887                 7373  1 

tda8290                 8438  0 

tuner                  12795  2 

cx88_alsa               7851  1 

cx8800                 22382  1 

cx8802                 10205  1 cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 62558  4 cx88_dvb,cx88_alsa,cx8800,cx8802

tveeprom               10429  1 cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg         6867  5 cx88_dvb,cx88_alsa,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

v4l2_common             4938  3 tuner,cx8800,cx88xx

videodev               63288  5 tuner,cx8800,cx88xx,v4l2_common

r8168                 183921  0 

videobuf_core          11908  5 videobuf_dvb,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

btcx_risc               2883  4 cx88_alsa,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx
```

Wszelkie informacje na temat ładowania modułów masz w wyniku 

```
dmesg
```

i w logach systemowych.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

